# Pictures from todays training



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I am always so excited to take him out to work on his hunt training. Here are some pictures from today.

We were just working on some land singles today. He is great with his marks. I love when he goes out, this tail does full 360 circles behind him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great pictures, you can tell he's having a grand time!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, he looks so happy! Nice pictures.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

He's adorable! Riot's tail does the same thing. I call it his "hunting tail." Its like a helicopter. Completely different from his usual wag.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful! He really looks like he loves it


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's adorable! Nice work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! The second one is my favorite, looks like a great time!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Bradybunch is looking like a natural.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL Brady Boy!!!!


----------

